
Boris Johnson speech: PM unveils 'conditional plan' to reopen society - gnufx
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-52609952
======
gnufx
Leadership, we've heard of it (in England). Cue news interviews with huge
confusion and worry.

------
LatteLazy
15 minutes of rambling nonsense.

